# Boss NS-2 not working



## will_shred (Jun 9, 2013)

my fairly new (less than 4 months) has just stopped working. this happened when I was in the studio, I set up my signal chain just as I always do and i got no sound at all, I identified the NS-2 as the problem. it hasn't worked since, no reason. decay and thresh are both at 50% and its not on mute mode. all cables are properly connected, ect.

anyone have any idea why it might not be working?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## JordanStGodard (Jun 9, 2013)

Are you using batteries or a power supply? Mine's lasted 2 years being powered by a Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2+ and I've never had an issue with it.

EDIT: Also if you are using a power supply, ensure that the correct voltage and polarity is used to power the pedal. Using the wrong polarity can screw up pedals very quickly.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 10, 2013)

^^^ yup, try it with a battery if you are using an adapter. I've had a few pedals where i thought i'd been ripped off, only to find the power supply needed more juice or something.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 10, 2013)

JordanStGodard said:


> Are you using batteries or a power supply? Mine's lasted 2 years being powered by a Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2+ and I've never had an issue with it.
> 
> EDIT: Also if you are using a power supply, ensure that the correct voltage and polarity is used to power the pedal. Using the wrong polarity can screw up pedals very quickly.



Nope I'm using a battery


----------



## Nosedevil (Jun 10, 2013)

You could try opening it and looking for a loose wire. If that's the case you need to solder it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 10, 2013)

Wouldn't be the first Boss pedal that needed a jack resoldered.


----------



## mongey (Jun 10, 2013)

If its 4 months old from a shop id just swap it over. 

Boss pedals are tough but I have had a tu2 die in less than a year. So it does happen.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 10, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wouldn't be the first Boss pedal that needed a jack resoldered.



I had a feeling it might just have to do with the fact that it was a boss.

Knew I should have spent the extra $30 and gotten an ISP


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 10, 2013)

will_shred said:


> I had a feeling it might just have to do with the fact that it was a boss.
> 
> Knew I should have spent the extra $30 and gotten an ISP



As a proud NS-2 user, I meant nothing negative by that. Boss pedals are some of the most reliable in the industry, hence me saying that they do sometimes fail, even though they're typically bullet proof.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 10, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As a proud NS-2 user, I meant nothing negative by that. Boss pedals are some of the most reliable in the industry, hence me saying that they do sometimes fail, even though they're typically bullet proof.



ah, I misunderstood.


----------



## Nosedevil (Jun 10, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As a proud NS-2 user, I meant nothing negative by that. Boss pedals are some of the most reliable in the industry, hence me saying that they do sometimes fail, even though they're typically bullet proof.


 
Boss has good products and a resoldering is not a big problem. NS-2s are reliable noise suppressors and have the x-connection to their advantage over the ISP.


----------



## Jed (Jun 10, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Nope I'm using a battery



I know this might sound stupid, but did you check the battery?


----------



## NinjaRaf (Jun 11, 2013)

Are you running it just up front or 4CM? Maybe a cable is out?


----------



## JordanStGodard (Jun 11, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Nope I'm using a battery



I'd recommend using a Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus | Sweetwater.com. I used to use batteries and I wasted a lot of money because they died a lot. I then switched to a 1-SPOT and I regretted the purchase. The 1-SPOT adds a lot of hum and noise. I finally invested in the PP2+ and it's been amazing. Powers everything and there is no added hum!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 11, 2013)

cheaper but aslo awesome solution would be a Godlyke Power-all plus

just like any other adapter for pedals, cept their awesome as .... and you can get an adapter that lets you chain up 5 or even 11 pedals up off of one outlet

Buy Godlyke Power-All Power Supply Systems & Accessories for Guitar Effects Pedals


----------

